# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Обнаружен первый троянец для Linux, похищающий пароли

## CyberWriter

Компания «Доктор Веб» сообщает о появлении первого кросс-платформенного бэкдора, способного работать в операционных системах Linux и Mac OS X. Эта вредоносная программа предназначена для кражи паролей от ряда популярных интернет-приложений. BackDoor.Wirenet.1 — первый в своем роде троянец с подобным функционалом, способный одновременно работать в этих операционных системах.
Механизм распространения этого троянца, добавленного в вирусные базы Dr.Web под именем BackDoor.Wirenet.1, еще выясняется. Данная вредоносная программа является бэкдором, способным работать как в операционной системе Linux, так и в Mac OS X. В момент запуска BackDoor.Wirenet.1 создает свою копию в домашней папке пользователя. Для взаимодействия с командным сервером, расположенным по адресу 212.7.208.65, вредоносная программа использует специальный алгоритм шифрования Advanced Encryption Standard (AES), передает soft.mail.ru.
BackDoor.Wirenet.1 обладает функционалом кейлоггера (т. е. способен фиксировать нажатия пользователем клавиш и отправлять полученные данные злоумышленникам), кроме того, он крадет пароли, вводимые пользователем в браузерах Opera, Firefox, Chrome, Chromium, а также пароли от таких приложений, как Thunderbird, SeaMonkey, Pidgin.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Ха, опередил!
Ссылка на Вэба - вирус
Стёб на ЛОРе - тык

----------

